# Crop Styles!!



## ROXY_N_ROKKO

So Rokko is gonna be getting his ears cropped in 2 weeks but im not sure what style of crop i want yet, but im liking the short crop while my girlfriend is liking the show crop, so if anyone has any pics of dogs of those crop styles can you please post so we can make up our mind, thanks


----------



## PBN

Here you go.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion

damn that show crop looks pretty beast. depends on the pit of course


----------



## RC33

mine is getting the show crop next week.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

chino has a full show crop..


----------



## performanceknls

I'm a rebel I like the short crop but I have many that have the show crop too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

performanceknls said:


> I'm a rebel I like the short crop but I have many that have the show crop too.


i love the short crop too, but the vet and i were playing with chinos ears and because his face is going to fill out so much, i felt like the longer crop would suit him better...


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO

Here's a picture of Rokko any ideas of what crop style would look good on him


----------



## performanceknls

I think it depends on what style you like

Here are examples of what I have in my yard
These are my older dogs and were done by the same vet that retired years ago.
Onyx is the daughter of Kaos and Vixen








Kaos's ears fit his big head








Yes Vixen get reception with those ears! this is longest crop I have








These 2 girls were done by the same vet
I like tempest's better








Yeah, I was like go shorter when we did hers, me and my big mouth! poor Siren.








These were the newest one I have had done by a show crop vet over 3 hrs away
they still have too much bell for me. This is Fury








This is crush








Typhoon








Justice has the best ears but they were done in CA. a show crop with no bell


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO

On the 4th girl pit is that a short crop?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

well.. i think tempest's short crop looks better then sirens, but overall i think the show crops compliment your dogs. 

And as for Rokko's crop... Get more examples, even try finding a cropped puppy who shares similar traits to your pup, and take those into consideration. Remember when you're cropping, it's about finding what suits the dog but overall, the style you like because it's a fully aesthetic procedure. I think the more pictures you have to choose from, the more confident your choice will be.


----------



## performanceknls

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> On the 4th girl pit is that a short crop?


Yeah that's a short crop and I like that the best. Short crops are easier to make stand and look good on any dog. Too long and they look like Vixen's or bat ears.


----------

